# Halifax Market



## bfg (Jun 3, 2006)

Been about 10 years since I last went, but I remember it being chocca full of second hand books, African statues, gemstones and everything else under the sky. Is it still like this?


----------



## Shirl (Jun 3, 2006)

I never go there by choice but I sometimes take a shortcut through it.

It's always full of old ladies knickers, sausages and readymade curtains. Are you sure that you are not confusing it with the Peicehall Market?


----------



## bfg (Jun 3, 2006)

Ye might be that. It only happened in the summer, and apart from a few bits I bought at the time thats about all I can remember


----------



## RockandorRoll (Jun 14, 2006)

Afraid not. The market is now the usual butchers/tights-shop/cardshop/general tat-shop affair.

The Peice hall is full of people selling dodgy goods off t'back of beer crates on open market days. The shops around have devolved to selling to the (stereotypical) vaguely gothic or hippy types, selling palm readings, or tacky resin castings off dragons and swords. (i suppose if you like that kind thing, then score!) OR, theyre low grade head shops, selling one thousand varieties of bong, catering for the large populace of local 15 year ld stoners that frequent the place.
 Square chapels been closed and locked off - so theres nowhere really that good at all in halifax now. Its like all the worst bits of huddersfield, or chester. I'd reccomend you go to hebden if your in the area and want cooky novelty.


----------



## boha (Jun 15, 2006)

i dunno, i work in the worst bit of huddersfield 

there's always wall of sound which is pretty decent, as well as maestro music in the piece hall.
but other than that, you're right, there's fuck all in halifax nowadays.

10 years ago, before i moved over to bradford, it was pretty good, loads of good pubs, (george, portman, union cross) a couple of good (ish) clubs for yer alternative types. even saw a screening of nosferatu at square chapel.

went on a night out there a couple of months ago.it's all identical night clubs now (even the ABC cinema is a bloody night club).
the portman was empty, the union cross was all trendified, i got threatened in the upper george, threatened again in the lewins and ended up in a god awful 'classic' rock club. quite depressing really. 

i know bradford is a shit heap, but at least there's occasionally something to do. having said that, i'm from sowerby bridge and everywhere is better


----------

